# Electrician thinking of moving to NZ from US



## thetonyage

I am 26 years old, have an Associates in Applied Science degree in Electrical Construction and Maintenance Technology, and I own a residential/commercial electrical contracting company in my hometown in Pennsylvania. I want to relocate to New Zealand but I am not sure if my degree is qualification enough to be a skilled migrant. I have been reading as much as I can about migrating, but I'd like to get some advice from people who have gone through this process. What should be my first steps? Any tips or information will be much appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz

thetonyage said:


> I am 26 years old, have an Associates in Applied Science degree in Electrical Construction and Maintenance Technology, and I own a residential/commercial electrical contracting company in my hometown in Pennsylvania. I want to relocate to New Zealand but I am not sure if my degree is qualification enough to be a skilled migrant. I have been reading as much as I can about migrating, but I'd like to get some advice from people who have gone through this process. What should be my first steps? Any tips or information will be much appreciated.


Hi,

First step in my opinion is to complete the Points Indicator for the Expression Of Interest (EOI) to see what you would score in a Residency application under the skilled migrant category.
You must answer questions truthfully about your work, experience and qualifications etc to see if you are eligible to apply.

See here for the basic info.
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/skilledmigrant/default.htm
Click on the other links to view the basic requirements you need to meet and then the Points Indicator etc.

I assume you are hoping to enter NZ as a skilled tradesman ?
The trade of an Electrician (General) is on the Long Term Skilled Shortage List and as such if you have experience and qualifications in this field then you can claim the points for it.
You can also claim points for your qualifications if they are relevant. To ascertain the level you meet, check if your qualifications and awarding education institute are approved - if not then you will have to have your qualifications assessed via NZQA. Their report will determine the level and points you can claim on the EOI.

Also to claim the trade points from the LTSSL you must prove that you meet the required trade level by gaining NZ registration as an electrician.
This is via the EWRB. Have a look at their website.
You cannot work as an electrician in NZ at all if you are not registered and then assuming you do get registered, come to NZ, find work as an electrician there will be a period where you cannot work alone until you have proved yourself for a period of time.

Also the last hurdle is the English Language requirement. You must prove you can understand English reading, writing and orally. Doesn't matter that you are born from English speaking parents or it has been the only language used in your upbringing or life, everyone must prove they meet the requirement nowadays.
You can either show Immigration a letter from the Principal of your university stating your qualification was gained over a study course conducted entirely in English or you will have to pass IELTS with a minimum score of 6.5 overall.

Other than this visa route you could try a Working Holiday Visa, Temporary Work Visa, Work to Residence visa or wait till April 2014 and apply for a Silver Fern Visa.

If I've got you wrong and you intend to move your business here then you need to be looking at the business stream.

Good luck and if you've any more questions just ask.

Cheers


----------

